# Work in Australia septmeber 2012!!



## chloekemp92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey!

So I'll be working in the United States this summer for 3 months then the plan is to head straight to OZ to seek temporary work (i'll be on a 1 year work visa) I'm usually pretty organised so i really wanna try and sort work out ASAP!!! Im struggling on finding the best jobs.. i was thinking bars and theme parks? Also i'll be going there with enough money but I need a job to be able to stay and not be at a loss.. does anyone know what kind of pay to expect? Im sooo stressed with planning 

PLEASE HELP?!

Chloe


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Chloe, well firstly RELAX! Australia is a chilled country we like the idea of 'working to live' as such!  After all it is an amazing country... Bar jobs are great sure and plus there usually are quite a few hospitality positions out there for backpackers so you should be able to pick up something quite easily. One thing you need for bar work however in most states is your RSA - Responsible Service of Alcohol (RSA) - Information about responsible service of alcohol courses This stands for Responible Service of Alcohol and basically is a course you need to do in order to be legally allowed to serve alcohol in Australia - though the course variety/stipulations change according to each state!

Theme parks I am not too sure about to be honest, you are arriving to Australia at the perfect time though, just when it comes into summer so everything will be up and running.

The pay changes obviously depending what area you work in, I know for bars it varies - some from $14 (plus tips) others $18+ but it also depends where the bars are -in terms of city/country etc.


----------



## subin (Feb 7, 2012)

there is alot of places to go to australia make sure you choose the best place


----------

